# Proteus traducción al Español.



## roberttorres (Oct 12, 2018)

Aquí les traigo un pack de lenguaje para la traducir al español el proteus 8, que encontre en la red.
El procedimiento es muy simple:
1- abrir el proteus
2- menu system - repair language pack
3- En el cuadro de dialogo emergente seleccionar select language pack
4- se abrirá un cuadro de búsqueda - buscar y seleccionar el zip "traducción" en la carpeta donde descargaron 
5- Ok y aceptar en los cuadros de diálogos emergentes
6- Reiniciar el proteus y ya esta.

PD: si se desea volver al idioma ingles solamente ir al system - repair language pack , en cuadro de dialogo emergente  seleccionar "eliminar y descargar" - aceptar, reiniciar proteus y ya esta.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 12, 2018)

Hola...En el 8.7 al menos no funciona, da error.

Saludos.

Ric.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Logre hacerlo andar pero copiando la carpeta Traslations que esta dentro del zip completa al lugar donde esta instalado el  Proteus 8 y renombrado la original para no borrar nada.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2018)

Si yo leo bien, dice que es para el 8, no veo 8.x......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2018)

Si , pero acotó la solución 



ricbevi dijo:


> *Logre hacerlo andar pero copiando la carpeta Traslations que esta dentro del zip completa al lugar donde esta instalado el Proteus 8 y renombrado la original para no borrar nada.*


----------



## camaleon03 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola A todos este pack si me funciono en el 8.7, mil Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2018)

Sera un tema de "permisos", y en este caso lo solucione como describí.

"Proteus 8" es como se define a todas las versiones desde 8.0 en adelante (va por la 8.8.26547 SP0 para diferenciarlo de su antecesor "Proteus 7" por lo que un tema de lenguajes debería funcionar medianamente bien en cualquiera de la misma serie.

Obviamente las gracias por compartir a* roberttorres*


Ric.


----------



## sandomed (May 2, 2019)

Saludos a todos..
Gracias por el aporte *roberttorres*
me funciono correctamente en 8.6...
Shalom Beraj...


----------



## alex1210 (Oct 7, 2019)

Gracias* roberttorres*, si me funciono en la version 8.7.  
Hoy me inscribí en este foro
y es muy buena....


----------



## Julius White (Jun 19, 2020)

roberttorres dijo:


> Aquí les traigo un pack de lenguaje para la traducir al español el proteus 8, que encontre en la red. El procedimiento es muy simple: 1- abrir el proteus 2- menu system - repair language pack 3- En el cuadro de dialogo emergente seleccionar select language pack 4- se abrirá un cuadro de búsqueda - buscar y seleccionar el zip "traducción" en la carpeta donde descargaron 5- Ok y aceptar en los cuadros de diálogos emergentes 6- Reiniciar el proteus y ya esta. Ver el archivo adjunto 171853 PD: si se desea volver al idioma ingles solamente ir al system - repair language pack , en cuadro de dialogo emergente seleccionar "eliminar y descargar" - aceptar, reiniciar proteus y ya esta.



Hola compañeros, el siguiente es para informarles que descargue el pack, lo instalé como indica el compañero "roberttorres" y funcionó al 100%.
La versión de Proteus a usar es la 8.8 SP1 Muchas gracias por el aporte, un saludo cordial a todos!


----------

